# State Medical Cover



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello everyone, my wife and I are planning to relocate to the Costa Blanca area of Spain sometime around the end of May this year. I recall reading somewhere (maybe it was on here?) that the Spanish government was considering a scheme whereby foreign nationals who did not qualify for free state medical care through a reciprocal arrangement could pay a monthly fee to access local facilities. Can anyone confirm whether this has happened, will happen in the future, or if somehow I just imagined the whole thing! I should mention that neither of us intends to work but we are not just yet at state pensionable age.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kimnsim said:


> Hello everyone, my wife and I are planning to relocate to the Costa Blanca area of Spain sometime around the end of May this year. I recall reading somewhere (maybe it was on here?) that the Spanish government was considering a scheme whereby foreign nationals who did not qualify for free state medical care through a reciprocal arrangement could pay a monthly fee to access local facilities. Can anyone confirm whether this has happened, will happen in the future, or if somehow I just imagined the whole thing! I should mention that neither of us intends to work but we are not just yet at state pensionable age.
> Thanks for your help.


:welcome:

as you seem to realise, you won't qualify for the reciprocal agreement unless you are in receipt of a state pension

there is indeed now a _convenio especial _for 'buying in' to state healthcare, but you have to have been a registered resident for a year in order to take advantage of it

so for the first year you'd need private healthcare - it's not so very expensive here, but of course doesn't usually cover pre-existing conditions


----------



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, do you have any idea of the cost. Again my memory tells me the figure being bandied about at the time was sixty euros per person per month? Does that sound right. Has anyone on this site had any experience with this that they can share?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kimnsim said:


> Thanks for the reply, do you have any idea of the cost. Again my memory tells me the figure being bandied about at the time was sixty euros per person per month? Does that sound right. Has anyone on this site had any experience with this that they can share?


it's age related & goes up as you get older - but yes, 60€ per person per month is correct at the younger end


----------



## codex70 (Jun 24, 2012)

Do you also have to pay that price for each of your children?


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Children upto the age of 18 are entitled to free healthcare, in exactly the same way as Spanish citizens.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CapnBilly said:


> Children upto the age of 18 are entitled to free healthcare, in exactly the same way as Spanish citizens.


all you have to do is persuade the local authorities of that :boxing:


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> all you have to do is persuade the local authorities of that :boxing:


Well, as you know, I could post an extract from the law, as well as the INSS website where it is clearly stated, so theoretically you should just need to show that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CapnBilly said:


> Well, as you know, I could post an extract from the law, as well as the INSS website where it is clearly stated, so theoretically you should just need to show that.


Yes I know. So could I. It's that word ' theoretically'


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Yes I know. So could I. It's that word ' theoretically'


I agree, but it's poor training that is the problem. I haven't got young children, so I don't know personally know anyone who has tried to register, although there have been reports of people who have have persevered and been successful. I think the first port of call must be the INSS. I would not be put off, if it's a right in law. Presumably, if they refused you could ask for the "horas", that might sort it. .. Mind, you wouldn't be able to go back for anything else.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

CapnBilly said:


> I think the first port of call must be the INSS. I would not be put off, if it's a right in law. Presumably, if they refused you could ask for the "horas", that might sort it. .. Mind, you wouldn't be able to go back for anything else.


I did/do. I've been back many times!  ( hide like Rhinoceros skin ) I was 'persona non grata' at one point . 

After the last TSE/EHIC foray they seemed to have 'warmed' to me.


----------

